# GT: Denver Nuggets @ Phoenix Suns



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Denver Nuggets (35-35) * 

VS 









*Phoenix Suns (53-18)*

*Where: US Airways Stadium, PHX
When: Friday 30th March, 10:00pm
Last Time They Met: Phoenix @ Denver, Denver win 131-107. Iverson had a massive night ending up with 44 points, and 15 dishes. Carmelo pitched in 29 points, 8 rebounds and 3 steals, and Nene ended up with 14 points, 10 boards.*
*
Lineups: * 












































































*Key Players:*









Steve Nash









Allen Iverson

Steve Nash was Phoenix's only shining light for the Phoenix Suns last time these 2 teams met. Allen Iverson had a monster night last time these 2 teams met, ending up with 44 points, and 15 assists.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't know about this one. These three close losses seem to have knocked the wind out of Denver.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

People are gonna say that the Suns might be tired coming off of last night's game, but the bottom line is they've been playing at that pace for 3 years, and it rarely catches up with them. Plus, Nash, Amare, and Marion all played under 30 minutes last game, so I'm gonna predict that D'Antoni really lets them loose tonight, due to what happened last time we played and the probability that we'll be seeing them again in April. Nuggets better bring it right from the tip tonight.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Great game so far, up by 14. Hopefully they can keep it up.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Damn, Nash may be the only man in the league who walks more than Melo. :lol:

edit:
Oh yeah, and Melo just hit a "it's just one of those nights" shot. 24 foot bank that fell into his hands with 2 left on the shot clock and a hand in his face.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Nuggets wit htheir second turnover, about 5 minutes into the second quarter. Not bad.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

They just hadn 18 point lead cut to 9. I know its the suns, but they have to learn to play at full speed for 48 minutes.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Camby's down. Cross your fingers, boys. This one might mean some time.

edit: Guess he's stayin in, good job with the finger crossing.

double edit: Noticeable limp though. We'll see I guess.

and another one: Marcus walks off on his own power to the locker room with a minute left in the half.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Aww man, lead down to 7.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

They can't rebound to save their lives.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Down to five. This is so depressing.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> They can't rebound to save their lives.


Was going to post the same thing


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

65-60, the rate at which these guys can put points up scares me.

Kleiza's rimmed out more 3's in the past week than I've seen anyone else do in the past decade. It's just bizarre, seems like he's had at least 2-3 every game lately that should've dropped but managed to find their way out.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> 65-60, the rate at which these guys can put points up scares me.
> 
> Kleiza's rimmed out more 3's in the past week than I've seen anyone else do in the past decade. It's just bizarre, seems like he's had at least 2-3 every game lately that should've dropped but managed to find their way out.


Hmmm...he's seemed to cool off a lot. It's too bad, I was hoping he could replace JR, or at least that one of the two would knock Blake out of the starting line-up.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Man, better take in the opportunity to see that Carmelo is 100% from beyond the arc, I guess he isn't really known for good 3pt shooting. Not a bad half by the Nuggets, just Nash is great when he is on a roll, dont know how he got 2 blocks though. Hopefully we can keep it up.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Good start to the second half, Camby with the layup.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

melo4life said:


> Man, better take in the opportunity to see that Carmelo is 100% from beyond the arc, I guess he isn't really known for good 3pt shooting. Not a bad half by the Nuggets, just Nash is great when he is on a roll, dont know how he got 2 blocks though. Hopefully we can keep it up.


He threw up a prayer to beat the shot clock, and it was answered.

What bugs me about Kleiza's shooting is that he's not even off. He's not long, he's not short, he's not missing wide left or wide right, they're just not going in right now.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Blake's trying to be Steve Nash right now, on both ends of the floor I might add.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Tied game. This is awful.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nuggets don't know what defense is


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Melo needs more touches on offense


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

We are slacking off, we need to switch back on. George Karl has to get them fired up.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

melo4life said:


> We are slacking off, we need to switch back on. George Karl has to get them fired up.


Why start now?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

The real question is, can we do it? Can we actually give up 50 points in one quarter of basketball? The Nuggets look like they're ready to show the doubters what's up.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

This is frustrating, we were up at half, now down by that margin half way through the third. We gotta pick up our defence.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm sending Kleiza a card. For real. I feel bad for the kid right now.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Man, at halftime, I thought Carmelo would have an easy double-double with 17/7/4, but only 1 rebound in a quarter makes it look like he will end up with about 34/9. Poor quarter by the Nuggets, outscored by 14. Down by 9.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Kleiza hits a 3.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

OMG, the Nuggets are sooo frustrating. Marion gets AND1 on Iverson.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Kleiza rattles one... in. A welcome change. Down double digits in the 4th right now, no lead's insurmountable the way these 2 teams play. Oh yeah and a fun fact I looked up during halftime: assuming Nene doesn't miss his next 4 shots or something like that, this'll be the 16th time in 18 games that Nene's shot at least 50% from the field.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Tech foul on Iverson.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

When we get the boards we can't finish on the Offensive end, really frustrating.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

It would be nice if we can hold onto the ball and actually get a good shot, instead of losing it or just rushing the shots.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I turned this off. It's just depressing. Essentially, They've managed to get beat by 28 in two quarters.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Carmelo has stripped Nash twice since coming back on. Carmelo looks like he wants to win this game, but no-body else can produce the goods of the offensive end. Phoenix have heaps of guys that can knock down the 3, just shown then by Raja Bell, they also have Barbosa, and Nash. Marion can also hit threes aswell, so we can't leave them with those shots.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Why bring Carmelo off ?!?!?!?! He is the only one hitting shots and giving us a chance !!

Edit: Just brought him back on. My bad.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Carmelo now has a double double !!!! Good work buddy.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay I can un-edit that post, Why Bring Carmelo off?!?!?! I hope I have to edit this post aswell.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Theres only 2:30 left, down by 14. Not a good second half at all, very frustrating. But if we are true blue Nuggets fans, we have to stick with them through the losses, to get to the glory. We have to produce a miracle.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Iverson, Carmelo, Camby and Nene all off. Looks like this game is over.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Denver are once again under the .500% mark, lets hope the Clippers can lose the Bucks that is on atm. Carmelo had a nice game ending with 32 points, 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals and only 1 turnover. Iverson had 26 points. Camby had 14 points, 13 rebounds and 4 blocks. Nene helped with 18 points, 9 rebounds. 

Disappointing result, really looking for the win today. As I said, lets hope the Clippers lose today, and tomorow @ Portland, and we can hit back with a win @ Seattle on Sunday.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, that was depressing as hell. Anybody know why JR didn't play last night?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> Well, that was depressing as hell. Anybody know why JR didn't play last night?


No, my guess is he somehow pissed Karl off.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I like Blake and all but the Starting lineup NEEDS to be AI JR MELO NENE AND CAMBY. even Klezia if not JR. we dont need a point gaurd as much as we need more outside options. but this was a depressing game to watch. We controled this game for the first qtr and half and looked like it might turnout like last time but halfway through the 2nd fell apart and collapsed


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep. Iverson plays a lot better when he plays as PG. Starting Lineup should be this:

PG-Allen Iverson
SG-JR Smith
SF-Carmelo Anthony
PF-Nene 
C-Marcus Camby

This is one of the best lineup's in the league, but we don't always produce what we are capable of.


----------

